# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  يــــــــاليل الصــــب متــــــى غــــــــده؟ للحصري القيرواني قراءة ونشر معارضات

## لميس الامام

*السلام عليكم اخوتي الكرام

اسمحولي ان اشارك بعد فترة غياب طالت هنا في قاعةالصالون الادبي بهذه القصيدة الخالدة التي قام بنظمها شارعر قيرواني هو الحصـــــــري القيــــــرواني والتي قام بمعارضتها لجمالها وغرابة نظمها في ذلك الحين عدد كبير من الشعراء القدامى والمحدثين وعلى رأسهم الشاعر الكبير امير الشعراء  احمد شوقي 
فتعالوا معي الى هذه القراءة التي اتمنى ان تقضوا معها اطيب الاوقات مع رجاء الفائدة للجميع..

لميس الامام*

(1)

*يَا  لَيْلَ الصَّبِّ  مَتَى  غَدُهُ         أَقِيَامُ   السَّاعَةِ  مَوْعِدُهُ
رَقَـدَ السُّمَّـارُ  فَأَرَّقَـهُ         أَسَفٌ   للبَيْنِ   يُرَدِّدُهُ
فَبَكاهُ  النَّجْمُ  ورَقَّ  لـهُ         ممّا    يَرْعَاهُ   ويَرْصُدُهُ
كَلِفٌ  بِغَزَالٍ  ذي  هَيَفٍ         خَوْفَ الوَاشِينَ يُشَرِّدُهُ
نَصَبَتْ  عَيْنَايَ  لَهُ  شَرَكَاً         في  النَّوْمِِ  فَعَزَّ  تَصَيُّدُهُ
وَكَفَى  عَجَبَاً  أنِّي  قَنِصٌ         للسِّرْبِ  سَبَانِي  أَغْيَدُهُ
صَنَمٌ   للفِتْنَةِ   مُنْتَصِـبٌ         أَهْوَاهُ   وَلا   أَتَعَبَّـدُهُ
صَاحٍ  والخَمْرُ  جَنَى  فَمِهِ         سَكْرَانُ اللَّحْظِ مُعَرْبِدُهُ
يَنْضُو  مِنْ   مُقْلَتِه ِ  سَيْفَاً         وَكَأَنَّ  نُعَاسَاً يُغْمِـدُهُ
فَيُرِيقُ  دَمَ  العُشَّاقِ   بِـهِ        والويلُ  لِمَنْ  يَتَقَلَّـدُهُ
كَلاّ ، لا ذَنْبَ لِمَنْ قَتَلَتْ         عَيْنَاهُ وَلَمْ  تَقْتُلْ يَـدُهُ
يَا مَنْ جَحَدَتْ عَيْنَاهُ دَمِي         وَعَلَى خَدَّيْهِ  تَـوَرُّدُهُ
خَدَّاكَ  قَدْ   اعْتَرَفَا  بِدَمِي        فَعَلامَ جُفُونُكَ تَجْحَدُهُ
إِنِّي   لأُعِيذُكَ  مِنْ   قَتْلِي         وَأَظُنُّكَ  لا  تَتَعَمَّـدُهُ
بِاللهِ  هَبِ المُشْتَاقَ  كَرَىً         فَلَعَلَّ خَيَالَكَ يُسْعِـدُهُ
مَا ضَرَّكَ لَوْ دَاوَيْتَ  ضَنَى        صَبٍّ يُدْنِيكَ وَتُبْعِـدُهُ
لَمْ  يُبْقِِ  هَوَاكَ  لَهُ   رَمَقَاً         فَلْيَبْكِ  عَلَيْهِ   عُـوَّدُهُ
وَغَدَاً  يَمْضِي أَوْ  بَعْدَ غَدٍ        هَلْ  مِنْ  نَظَرٍ   يَتَزَوَّدُهُ
يَا  أَهْلَ الشَّوْقِ  لَنَا  شَرَقٌ        بِالدَّمْعِ  يَفِيضُ  مُوَرَّدُهُ
يَهْوَى  المُشْتَاقُ   لِقَاءَكُمُ         وَصُرُوفُ الدَّهْرِ  تُبَعِّدُهُ
مَا  أَحْلَى الوَصْلَ  وَأَعْذَبَهُ         لَولا  الأَيَّامُ   تُنَكِّـدُهُ
بِالبَيْنِ  وَبِالْهِجْرَانِ  ،  فَيَا         لِفُؤَادِي كَيْفَ  تَجَلُّدُهُ
الحُبُّ  أَعَفُّ  ذَوِيهِ  أَنَـا         غَيْرِي بِالْبَاطِلِ  يُفْسِدُهُ**في هذه القصيدة الرائعة التي هي اشهر قصائد الشاعر الحصري القيرواني  والتي تناول فيها الشاعر بأسلوبه المرهف ولغته الرقيقة شؤونا شتى مما يدور عادة على لسان المحبين ويفضح اسرار نجاواهم ومكنون قلوبهم ..تكلم عن طول الليل في نداءه لليل : يا ليل الصب.. متى غده؟ أقيام الساعة موعده ؟ حواره وتساؤله هنا جاء ليوحي لنا ان هنا مع طول الليل الذي صوره ببعد يوم القيامة ...يا طول الليل على العشاق ..تكلم عن خمر الرضاب –
صاحٍ والخمر جنى فمه ..سكران اللحظ معربده ينضو من مقلته سيفا وكأن نعاسا يغمده.. السيف هنا هو سيف المقلة وجناية العين وحمرة الخد واستعطاف الحبيب وفناء المحب كل ذلك في ااطار من الشعرية الصادقة والتعبير البليغ الموحي والخيال السامي الطليق

وصف جمال الحبيبة التي ضاهت بجمالها اله الجمال فقال:*

كلف بغزال ذي هيف
*خوف الواشين يشرده
نصبت عيناي له شركا
في النوم فعز تصيده
وكفى عجبا اني قنص
للسرب سباني اغيده
صنم للفتنة منتصب*
*اهواه ولا اتعبده*..
*في آخر بيت صنم صح قولك في تشبيهه بالاله الذي كان يعبده الجاهليون ..يعجبه فيهواه ..ولكنه مؤمن لا يتعبد له..
الاستعطاف باتهام فيه ثناء على جمال قتل محبه ( من الحب ما قتل ) وفناء المحب  يأتي في البيوت التالية وإيجاد الحل لحالته لو رق حال الحبيب له :*

*يَا مَنْ جَحَدَتْ عَيْنَاهُ دَمِي         وَعَلَى خَدَّيْهِ  تَـوَرُّدُهُ
خَدَّاكَ  قَدْ   اعْتَرَفَا  بِدَمِي        فَعَلامَ جُفُونُكَ تَجْحَدُهُ
إِنِّي   لأُعِيذُكَ  مِنْ   قَتْلِي         وَأَظُنُّكَ  لا  تَتَعَمَّـدُهُ
بِاللهِ  هَبِ المُشْتَاقَ  كَرَىً         فَلَعَلَّ خَيَالَكَ يُسْعِـدُهُ
مَا ضَرَّكَ لَوْ دَاوَيْتَ  ضَنَى        صَبٍّ يُدْنِيكَ وَتُبْعِـدُهُ
لَمْ  يُبْقِِ  هَوَاكَ  لَهُ   رَمَقَاً         فَلْيَبْكِ  عَلَيْهِ   عُـوَّدُهُ
وَغَدَاً  يَمْضِي أَوْ  بَعْدَ غَدٍ        هَلْ  مِنْ  نَظَرٍ   يَتَزَوَّدُهُ
هنا استجداء للحبيبة وحل لقضيته معها:
يَهْوَى  المُشْتَاقُ   لِقَاءَكُمُ         وَصُرُوفُ الدَّهْرِ  تُبَعِّدُهُ
مَا  أَحْلَى الوَصْلَ  وَأَعْذَبَهُ         لَولا  الأَيَّامُ   تُنَكِّـدُهُ
بِالبَيْنِ  وَبِالْهِجْرَانِ  ،  فَيَا         لِفُؤَادِي كَيْفَ  تَجَلُّدُهُ
الحُبُّ  أَعَفُّ  ذَوِيهِ  أَنَـا         غَيْرِي بِالْبَاطِلِ  يُفْسِدُهُ*
*هل تعلموا بأن الحصري القيرواني مع هذا كله كان ضريرا؟
واسمه ايو الحسن عبس ين عبد الغني الحصري ولد في القيروان
عام 420 للهجرة وقضى فترة صباه وشبابه في القيروان لكنه غادرها وهو عل مشارف الثلاثين بعد ان اجاد فن الشعر وعلم القراءات ودرس الدين والشريعة وكان خرجه من القيروان بعد نكبتها التي خربتها سنة 449هـ
في اعقاب الخلاف الذي نشب بين الفاطميين والمعز بن باديس والذي ادى الى انقضاض قبائل بني هلال وبني سليم على القيروان.. فتشتت اهلوها منها وخرج ادباؤها وعلماؤها وكان خروج الحصري الى "سبته"
فاستقر بها زمانا واتصل في الاندلس بعدد من الامراء مادخا ونائلا لجوائزهم وهباتهم وعطاياهم
ثم عاد الحصري من الاندلس الى المغرب غير انه استقر في مدينة طنجه حتى كانت وفاته سنة 488هـ
قالوا عنه انه بحر براعة ورأس صناعة وزعيم جماعة وقد طرأ على الاندلس منتصف المائة الخامسه من الهجرة بعد خراب وطنه القيروان
والادب بأفق الاندلس يومئذ نافق السوق معمور الطريق فتهاداه ملوك الطوائف تهادي الريض بالنسيم وتنافسوا فيه تنافس الديار بالنس المقيم.
ولكنه فيما نقل لم يطمئن هناك فاحتمل على مضض بين زمانه وبعده عن قطره ثم اشتملت عليه مدينة طنجه بعد خلع ملوك الطوائف وتفي بها . وقد قال:**اقول له وقد حيا بكأسٍ*

*لها من مسك رقته ختام
أم من خديكَ تعصر ؟ قال : كلا
متى عصرت من الورد المدام!!!!*

*مودتي الخالصة لكم جميعا..

لميس*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

و بعد أن تناولتِ القصيدة بجميل أسلوب  لا يترك لي مجالا إلا لإبداء إعجاب خجلٍ  من روعة الشرح و جمال التحليل.
اسمحي لي -أستاذتي- بهذه المداخلة السريعة ، فهذه القصيدة من أحب ما غنت فيروز إلى نفسي ، فجمعت ثلاث راءات في قاموسيَ المتواضع (رائعةَ الكلِم و رائعةَ الصوت و رائعةَ اللحن)

يبهرني فيه وصْفهُ  بدقة تستعصي على بعض المبصرين  وهو الضرير الذي لم ير قطّ  ما وصَفَه في قوله :

غزالٍ ذي هيفٍ -خوف الواشين  يشردهُ - سباني أغيده - سكران اللحظِ - صنمٌ للفتنةِ - جحدت عيناهُ -و على خديه تورّدهُ .

و ايقاع المتدارك بتفعيلته  (فعلن فعلن فعلن فعلن-فعلن فعلن فعلن فعلن) و موسيقاه قريب من أذن المتلقي  محبب إلى قلبه.

و دمت بخير و دام قلمك أستاذة لميس
 تحياتي.

----------


## لميس الامام

Awseemi A9eel

اشكرك بعمق على مبادرتك بالمشاركة واستعذابك للقصيدة وقراءتها
مرور سريع الان لضيق الوقت ولكني سأقوم بنشر المعارضة حالما انتهي منها

لك مني بالغ الشكر والتقدير وبانتظار الاستاذ سلام والاستاذ صبري النجار للمتابعة

تحية وتقدير لشخصك الكريم

لميس الامام

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخت العزيزة 
الفنانة الرقيقه 
اميرة الابداع و القلم 
لميس الامام 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كم اطربتنى كلمات هذه القصيده 

سواء كلمات او الحان او غناء 

وزاد من متعتها الان شرحك لها 

دام لنا قلمك الرقيق  وحرفك الرائع

----------


## لميس الامام

*الاخ الكريم اسكندراني

طاب لي تواجدك واستمتاعك بقراءة قصيدة الحصري لقيرواني يا ليل الصب متى غده؟
إنها بالحق من القصائد المميزة التي دائما ما اعود اقرأها وأقرأها لعذوبة كلماتها وقوة 
نظمها التي ما جاراه فيها كثير من الشعراء القدامى والمحدثين 
لكن اجملهم نظما معارضا القصيدة كان امير الشعراء احمد شوقي 
وهذا الشرح سأقوم بنشره لاحقا انشاء الله..

شكرا لحضورك ومشاركتك الرائعة مع خالص تقديري واحترامي

تقبلي مودتي

لميس الامام*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

فى زمان بعيد ، و كان العمر ما زال يرفل فى غلالات الصبا : قرأت هذه المعزوفة .. و ما هى إلا مرات قليلة ردّدتها حتى حُفرت فى الذاكرة ، و أضحت  علامة من علامات ولهى بالشعر ..
و لقد افتننت بهذه القصيدة أيما افتنان ، حتى قرأت حفيدتها التى عارض بها أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقى قصيدة أبى الحسن  الحصرى ، هذه ، فاتسع نطاق الافتننان حتى أضحى فتنة بالقصيدتين معا ...
و الأستاذة لميس الإمام – بارك الله فيها و زادها بسطة فى العلم و الثقافة الراقية – قدمت إلينا " يا ليل الصب " فى إطار مرصع بالجواهر اللغوية التى برعت فى إبداعها ، فجاء التحليل مساوقا لجمال النص بما يجعله هو نفسه نصا يستحق الوقوف عنده .
إنها تذوقت ، فنقلت إلينا بقلمها الراقى ما تذوقته ، إنها كالنحلة قرأت ، فهضمت ، فاستوعبت ، فتذوقت ، فأفرزت لنا شهدا شهيا تذوب القلوب فى حلاوته .
لقد هزتنى الأستاذة حين ختمت بمبدعة حصرية أخرى :
" أقول له و قد حيـّا بكأس ..
 لها من مسك رقته ختام
أمن خديكَ تـُعصر ؟ قال : كلا ..
 متى عـُصرت من الورد المـُدام .

لقد شبه ثغر الحبيبة بكأس مليئة بالمسك و الرحيق المختوم ، و أبدع إبداعا فى البيت الثانى حين نفى أن تكون الــُمدام ( الخمر ) قد عصرت من خديه (المشبهّين بالورد) فالخمر لا تعصر من الورد .. راااائع.
إن ( الختام ) الذى ختمت به الأستاذة تحليلها ينم عن رقة ممزوجة بالمسك .
بارك الله فيك سيدتى ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## لميس الامام

استاذنا العملاق الكبير مصطفى سلام

سيدي اسعدني تواجدك هنا وكنت انتظره بالحق..وكذلك الاستاذ اسكندراني والاخوة المتذوقين جميعا
يا ليل الصب هي قصيدة لا يمكن ان يمر لغوي او فيلسوف او متذوق للكلمة الغير عادية عليها ولا يفتن بها
وقد فتنتني منذ زمن بعيد ايضا..لكني مع غذائي الروحي والمعرفي الذي اعطاني من الثقة ما اقوم بهذه القراءة التي لن توفيها حقها والله فهي قصيدة تمتلئ بالصور الرائعة والتعبيرات المتفرده في ذلك العصر والاوان مما جعل  معارضها على يد  اكثر من شاعر 
سأقوم بوضع المعارضات لاحقا انشاء الله بعد تذوقكم لهذه الرائعة اولا حتى اضع بين ايديكم تلك المحاولات 
التي ما نجا من فشلها الا امير الشعراء احمد شوقي ومعارضته لها بالجميل بل قد يعتقد البعض انه ضاهاها جمالا في:

مضناك جفاه مرقده 
بكاه ورحم عوده..الخ القصيدة..

احمد الله اني وفقت ولك مني اسمى ايات العرفان لهذا المرور العبق الذي من الجدير ان أضعه وساما فوق كراساتي الادبية..

مودتي الخالصة

لميس الامام

----------


## بنت شهريار

اختى الغالية لميس الامام
اشتقنا كثيرا لوجودك معنا
اشتقنا لكلماتك
اشتقنا لردودك
مرحباً بكى اختى الغالية بعد الغياب
عودة بقوة كما عودتينا
فى انتظار البقية
سلمت يداكِ
ارق تحيااااااااااااتى

----------


## اسكندرانى

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,darkred,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://up.haridy.org/storage/speakbackground.jpg" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يَا لَيْلَ الصَّبِّ مَتَى غَدُهُ أَقِيَامُ السَّاعَةِ مَوْعِدُهُ

رَقَـدَ السُّمَّـارُ فَأَرَّقَـهُ أَسَفٌ للبَيْنِ يُرَدِّدُهُ

فَبَكاهُ النَّجْمُ ورَقَّ لـهُ ممّا يَرْعَاهُ ويَرْصُدُهُ

كَلِفٌ بِغَزَالٍ ذي هَيَفٍ خَوْفَ الوَاشِينَ يُشَرِّدُهُ

نَصَبَتْ عَيْنَايَ لَهُ شَرَكَاً في النَّوْمِِ فَعَزَّ تَصَيُّدُهُ

وَكَفَى عَجَبَاً أنِّي قَنِصٌ للسِّرْبِ سَبَانِي أَغْيَدُهُ

صَنَمٌ للفِتْنَةِ مُنْتَصِـبٌ أَهْوَاهُ وَلا أَتَعَبَّـدُهُ

صَاحٍ والخَمْرُ جَنَى فَمِهِ سَكْرَانُ اللَّحْظِ مُعَرْبِدُهُ

يَنْضُو مِنْ مُقْلَتِه ِ سَيْفَاً وَكَأَنَّ نُعَاسَاً يُغْمِـدُهُ

فَيُرِيقُ دَمَ العُشَّاقِ بِـهِ والويلُ لِمَنْ يَتَقَلَّـدُهُ

كَلاّ ، لا ذَنْبَ لِمَنْ قَتَلَتْ عَيْنَاهُ وَلَمْ تَقْتُلْ يَـدُهُ

يَا مَنْ جَحَدَتْ عَيْنَاهُ دَمِي وَعَلَى خَدَّيْهِ تَـوَرُّدُهُ

خَدَّاكَ قَدْ اعْتَرَفَا بِدَمِي فَعَلامَ جُفُونُكَ تَجْحَدُهُ

إِنِّي لأُعِيذُكَ مِنْ قَتْلِي وَأَظُنُّكَ لا تَتَعَمَّـدُهُ

بِاللهِ هَبِ المُشْتَاقَ كَرَىً فَلَعَلَّ خَيَالَكَ يُسْعِـدُهُ

مَا ضَرَّكَ لَوْ دَاوَيْتَ ضَنَى صَبٍّ يُدْنِيكَ وَتُبْعِـدُهُ

لَمْ يُبْقِِ هَوَاكَ لَهُ رَمَقَاً فَلْيَبْكِ عَلَيْهِ عُـوَّدُهُ

وَغَدَاً يَمْضِي أَوْ بَعْدَ غَدٍ هَلْ مِنْ نَظَرٍ يَتَزَوَّدُهُ

يَا أَهْلَ الشَّوْقِ لَنَا شَرَقٌ بِالدَّمْعِ يَفِيضُ مُوَرَّدُهُ

يَهْوَى المُشْتَاقُ لِقَاءَكُمُ وَصُرُوفُ الدَّهْرِ تُبَعِّدُهُ

مَا أَحْلَى الوَصْلَ وَأَعْذَبَهُ لَولا الأَيَّامُ تُنَكِّـدُهُ

بِالبَيْنِ وَبِالْهِجْرَانِ ، فَيَا لِفُؤَادِي كَيْفَ تَجَلُّدُهُ

الحُبُّ أَعَفُّ ذَوِيهِ أَنَـا غَيْرِي بِالْبَاطِلِ يُفْسِدُهُ

[/poem]

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 70"]         أختى الرقيقة وتوامتى الغالية

                       لميس الامام


              ما أروعك أختى وصديقتى لأختيارك الرائع الذى يعبر

          عن مدى ألقك وحسك الشجى لقد قرأتها مرارا وتكرارا

      ولكن مثلما قرأتها اليوم لا اعتقد فبكلماتك غصت لطيات المعنى 

    من منطلق تعبيراتك الندية وتفسيرك وما اجمل وأروع تذوقك يا غاليتى

     تقبلى مرورى وعودتى مرة أخرى لأتذوق المستجد


                          مع تحيتـــــــــــــــــــــى[/frame]*

----------


## لميس الامام

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,darkred,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://up.haridy.org/storage/speakbackground.jpg" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يَا لَيْلَ الصَّبِّ مَتَى غَدُهُ أَقِيَامُ السَّاعَةِ مَوْعِدُهُ
> 
> رَقَـدَ السُّمَّـارُ فَأَرَّقَـهُ أَسَفٌ للبَيْنِ يُرَدِّدُهُ
> 
> فَبَكاهُ النَّجْمُ ورَقَّ لـهُ ممّا يَرْعَاهُ ويَرْصُدُهُ
> 
> كَلِفٌ بِغَزَالٍ ذي هَيَفٍ خَوْفَ الوَاشِينَ يُشَرِّدُهُ
> 
> ...



*الله[frame="12 80"] عليك اخي اسكندراني ايه الذوق الرفيع هذا؟
والله خجلت من اسلوب تنسيقي ..لكنك دائما المنقذ الرائع في الوقت المناسب

لك مني اجمل تحية وتقدير لانك دائما اهلا له..

مودتي الخالصة 

لميس الامام[/frame*]

----------


## لميس الامام

*[frame="12 80"]الله عليك اخي اسكندراني
لقد فاجئتني بهذا التنسيق الرائع
كما يليق بالقصيدة ..يعني انا 
خجلة من تنسيقي ولكن ماذا افعل
والعين بصيرة واليد قصيرة...؟؟؟

دائما سباق في الذوق والاخلاق الكريمة
لطيبك وطيب عملك الفني التنسيقي الرائع
اتقدم بكل الشكر والتقدير...

مودتي الخالصة دائما

لميس الامام[/frame]*

----------


## لميس الامام

[frame="12 80"]الجميلة بنت شهريار

يا غاليتي اشكر تحيتك بعودتي للدار بسلام
وانشاءالله ستجدوني معكم دائما ..فأنا منكم وإليكم دائما

كل الشكر والتقدير على استمتاعك وتذوقك للقصيدة 
وسأتبعها الآن بالمعارضات التي جاءت كمحاولات تقليد ومنافسة ..
ولكن مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لم يكن هناك سوى الشاعر الامير احمد شوقي في مضناك جفاه مرقد...

تحية خاصة لك ايتها البهية

لميس الامام[/frame]

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

أستاذتنا الكبيرة 

الأديبة القديرة 

لميس الإمام 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عودك أحمد بهذه الوقفة الفنية مع إحدى روائع الشعر العربي ، وبدائعه  المشهود لها بالتفرد والسبق معا ، على الرغم من أن 

شوقيا كاد يغطي بداليته الذائعة : " مضناك جفاه مرقده " على دالية الحصري .

وليس مثلي من يبدي رأيا أو يكتب تعليقا بعد أن فاض قلمك بنفحات من التناول الباهر ، وأيضا بعد أن أوشك من سبقوني أن 

يأخذوا من جمال الدالية الحصرية كل شيء .

بيد أن حديثك أعادني إلى  ما ينيف على ثلاثين عاما : أيام كنا لا نكتفي بدراسة النصوص الساحرة ، بل كنا نحفظها عن ظهر

 قلب ، بتعلق غريب ؛ كأنما في مثل هذه النصوص الشعرية سحرا لا تنفع معه رقية  ولا تبطل عمله تعويذة .

وقد كتبت في دالية الحصري ومعارضاتها الشعرية  عشرات الدراسات التي تكشف عن أن في الشعر العربي جواهر نفيسة 

تستحق الفرحة بما فيها من أسر وجمال ، ويجدر بمن يتعلق بفن العربية الأول أن يعود إليها كلما آده تعب الدرب في البحث عن 

الروائع .

ووقفتك مع الدالية تكشف عن ذوق رفيع في الاختيار ، وعمق راق في التحليل والرؤية .

أفتأذنين لي ببعض التساؤلات عبر هذا الصالون الأدبي الرائق ؟

 ليس من باب التعقيب ، فقلمك من الأقلام المفيدة الممتعة في آن واحد : ولكن من منطلق مزيد من الحوار حول نص جدير بإثارة 

النقاش حوله .

1-البيت الأول :

َيا لَيْلَ الصَّبِّ مَتَى غَدُهُ أَقِيَامُ السَّاعَةِ مَوْعِدُهُ

جاء ضبط الصب على النحو الوارد فيما تفضلت به بالجر ؛ بناء على أنه مضاف إلى ليل ، والمضاف إليه مجرور بلا اختلاف.

ألا يجوز أن يكون ضبط البيت :

َيا لَيْلُ  ،الصََّبُّ مَتَى غَدُهُ أَقِيَامُ السَّاعَةِ مَوْعِدُهُ؟؟

بناء على أن : ( ليل ) منادى مفرد مبني على الضم في محل رفع ، ويكون الليل على هذه الضبط  مبتدأً خبره الجملة 

الاستفهامية بعده : " متى غده " كما يقول أحدنا : يا طالب ، الامتحان متى موعده؟

أقول لك أستاذتي هذا الاحتمال في الضبط لأني أحفظ القصيدة على أن ليل منادى ، والصب مرفوع على الابتداء 
.
وقد كنا نترنم بهذا الضبط في رحلاتنا ، ولما كان بعضنا ينطق الصب مجرورة  كان معظم أساتذتنا يعيدون التصويب مرتئيا أن 

البيت صواب ضبطه ما حاولته في تساؤلي.

ولم يدفعني إلى هذا التساؤل غير ضبطك الصب بالجر ، مما له أثر في المعنى ؛ إذ يبدأ الشاعر أول البيات بنداء الليل !

وما أكثر ما نادى الشعراء الليل !!!!

ياليل ، طل ، ياصبح زُل   يافجر ، قف ؛ لا تطلعِ

والنداء وحده تركيب يكشف عما يعانيه الشاعر من سهد وأرق .

وتجيء الجملة الخبرية الكبيرة التي تضمنت جملة استفهامية وقعت خبرا للمبتدأ ( الصب ) لتضيف بعدا من أبعاد المعاناة فيما 

يلقاه الشاعر من طول الليل ، وكأنه من فرط هذه المعاناة التي طالت لم يجد بدا من توجيه الخطاب إلى الليل عسى أن يجيبه عن 

سؤاله المحير الموجع : متى غده ؟ أي : متى تطلع شمس هذا الصب الذي تدله من فرط ما به من شوق إلى اللقاء .

وإن صح أن الاستفهام في " متى غده ؟ " للاستبعاد ، فإن الجملة الاستفهامية الثانية التي احتواها الشطر الثاني كله : " أقيام 

الساعة موعده ؟" ربما تكون توكيدا لهذه الاستبعاد ، وكأن الشاعر رأى أن اللقاء بمحبوبه ضرب من المستحيلات ؛ لن يتحقق 

إلا مع قيام الساعة .

أطرح هذا التساؤل أستاذتي الكبيرة لأن ما في تحليلك يعزز ما أحاول بيانه بشأن ضبط كل من الليل والصب ؛ حيث تقولين :



(تكلم عن طول الليل في نداءه ( ندائه )  لليل : يا ليل الصب.. متى غده؟).

2 - اله الجمال ( آلهة الجمال ) ولعل من الأفضل أن يقال : آلهة الجمال عند غيرنا نحن العرب والمسلمين ؛ لأن فكرة آلة 

الخير والشر والحق والجمال من الفلسفات الوافدة عبر الترجمات التي نهض بها أفذاذنا القدماء ، وتعليقك الرائق يؤكد ما 

أدعيه من أننا ليس لدينا آلهة للجمال ؛ حيث تقولين :

(في آخر بيت صنم صح قولك في تشبيهه بالاله الذي كان يعبده الجاهليون ..يعجبه فيهواه ..ولكنه مؤمن لا يتعبد له..)

بل لدينا نماذج للجمال يقف أمامها الشعراء الملهمون فيكتشفون فيها معالم  لم يستطع منظروا فلسفة الجمال الوصول إليها ولا 

الكشف عنها ، لا نقول هذه عن عصبية لتراثنا ، بل تعصب للحقيقة الفنية التي تفتح أمامنا نوافذ الإطلال على ما في الشعر من 

قدرة على الغوص إلى أعمق الأعماق ، وسبر أبعد الأغوار .


3 – بعض العبارات صادفها سهو الكتابة مما نقع فيه جميعنا :

هل تعلموا بأن الحصري...( هل تعلمون ...)

مادخا ونائلا ( مادحا ونائلا )

ولا بد من اعتذار عن هذه الإطالة التي آمل ألا تكون مبعثا على السأم ، وأن تكون خربشة تلميذ لا تنال من روعة تحليلك أستاذتي 

القديرة .

ولك الإكبار مقرونا بالتقدير والعرفان

----------


## مصطفى سلام

و هكذا يعود إلينا الأستاذ الدكتور حسان الشناوى فيضفى على الصالون الأدبى رونقا افتقده ، و نورا خبا فيه ، لقد أحسست بالسعادة الغامرة حين نبئت أن الدكتور حسان قد خط برائع يراعه و جميل إبداعه ، و عميق فكره ، معلقا على مبدعة الحصرى ، و تحليل الأستاذة لميس .. فهرولت من فورى إلى مقولته ، فوصلتها لاهثا ، فإذا هى إضاءة كنا فى أمس الحاجة إليها ....
و الحق - كما قلت يا سيدى - فى إعراب مطلع القصيدة : يا ليلُ : الصبُ .. و لروعة النص - أو إن شئت فقل لاعتيادى قراءتها كما تفضلت بإيراده -  فقد غفلتُ عن النظر إلى (التشكيل ) .. 
و حين عدت إليها مرة أخرى تنبهت إلى هذا الخطأ فى الإعراب ، و هممت أن أصوبه ، لكن ظروفا حياتية ألهتنى عن ذلك .
أما باقى مداخلتك فلا يقدر عليها إلا الدكتور حسان ، و لا يقدرها إلا الذواقة حق قدرها ..
الجليل الأستاذ حسان : لا حرمنا الله من إبداعاتك ، فالصالون الأدبى يقتله اشتياقه إلى مشاركاتك ..
دمت و دام إبداعك ..

مصطفى سلام

----------


## لميس الامام

*الدكتور الفاضل حسان الشناوي

يا سيدي دعني ارحب بك مجددا في هذا الرواق الثقافي..ومن لغيرك ان يطئ قلمه وفكره اروقة الشعر والادب؟

حياك الله سيدي ..واسمحلي ان ابدي اعتذري عن هناتي التي ذكرت ..ولكن من يستفتى ومالك بالمدينة؟
كل ما ورد في خطابك ومداخلتك كان بارعا..فقد عشقت هذه القصيدة منذ نعومة اظفاري..وعملت على دراستها منذ ست سنوات تقريبا..وقمت بالفعل بقراءتها وقراءة تحليلي لها على فرقة احد الملتقيات الادبية في بلادي ..ولم يلتفت احد من الحضور الى لفت نظرك يا سيدي..فصمتت حروفي تلك بعد كل تلك السنين لاوقظها من سباتها..لتعرض وليقرأها كبار اللغة وجهابزة الفكر وكنتم والزميل الغالي الاستاذ مصطفى سلام
والاخوة الافاضل خير  من شاركوا في هذه الدراسة.
أنصت لكل ما اوردته سيدي ...ورأيت انني بالفعل لم اشكل الكلمات كما يجب..يجوز لانعدام الخبرة آنذاك ولكن ثق حضرتك بأنني سأنظر اليها ثانية من منطلق ثقافتي المتواضعة الذاتية لاصحح ما ارتيأته سيادتك 
من هنات..

لك كل الشكر والتقدير والامتنان لهذا الحضور الذي يفتقده الصالون الادبي  ومرحبا بك مرة اخرى ومرات
والى لقاءات اخرى انشاء الله..

مودتي الخالصة

لميس الامام*

----------


## همس الدموع

السلام عليكم ورحمة

----------


## همس الدموع

*ان اوريد شرح لقصيدة ياليل الصب لضرورة*

----------


## لميس الامام

*همس الدموع..

اليك هذا الشرح المفصل لقصيدة يا ليل الصب متى غده ؟ أقيام الساعة موعده؟

يَا لَيْلَ الصَّبِّ مَتَى غَدُهُ أَقِيَامُ السَّاعَةِ مَوْعِدُهُ
رَقَـدَ السُّمَّـارُ فَأَرَّقَـهُ أَسَفٌ للبَيْنِ يُرَدِّدُهُ
فَبَكاهُ النَّجْمُ ورَقَّ لـهُ ممّا يَرْعَاهُ ويَرْصُدُهُ
كَلِفٌ بِغَزَالٍ ذي هَيَفٍ خَوْفَ الوَاشِينَ يُشَرِّدُهُ
نَصَبَتْ عَيْنَايَ لَهُ شَرَكَاً في النَّوْمِِ فَعَزَّ تَصَيُّدُهُ
وَكَفَى عَجَبَاً أنِّي قَنِصٌ للسِّرْبِ سَبَانِي أَغْيَدُهُ
صَنَمٌ للفِتْنَةِ مُنْتَصِـبٌ أَهْوَاهُ وَلا أَتَعَبَّـدُهُ
صَاحٍ والخَمْرُ جَنَى فَمِهِ سَكْرَانُ اللَّحْظِ مُعَرْبِدُهُ
يَنْضُو مِنْ مُقْلَتِه ِ سَيْفَاً وَكَأَنَّ نُعَاسَاً يُغْمِـدُهُ
فَيُرِيقُ دَمَ العُشَّاقِ بِـهِ والويلُ لِمَنْ يَتَقَلَّـدُهُ
كَلاّ ، لا ذَنْبَ لِمَنْ قَتَلَتْ عَيْنَاهُ وَلَمْ تَقْتُلْ يَـدُهُ
يَا مَنْ جَحَدَتْ عَيْنَاهُ دَمِي وَعَلَى خَدَّيْهِ تَـوَرُّدُهُ
خَدَّاكَ قَدْ اعْتَرَفَا بِدَمِي فَعَلامَ جُفُونُكَ تَجْحَدُهُ
إِنِّي لأُعِيذُكَ مِنْ قَتْلِي وَأَظُنُّكَ لا تَتَعَمَّـدُهُ
بِاللهِ هَبِ المُشْتَاقَ كَرَىً فَلَعَلَّ خَيَالَكَ يُسْعِـدُهُ
مَا ضَرَّكَ لَوْ دَاوَيْتَ ضَنَى صَبٍّ يُدْنِيكَ وَتُبْعِـدُهُ
لَمْ يُبْقِِ هَوَاكَ لَهُ رَمَقَاً فَلْيَبْكِ عَلَيْهِ عُـوَّدُهُ
وَغَدَاً يَمْضِي أَوْ بَعْدَ غَدٍ هَلْ مِنْ نَظَرٍ يَتَزَوَّدُهُ
يَا أَهْلَ الشَّوْقِ لَنَا شَرَقٌ بِالدَّمْعِ يَفِيضُ مُوَرَّدُهُ
يَهْوَى المُشْتَاقُ لِقَاءَكُمُ وَصُرُوفُ الدَّهْرِ تُبَعِّدُهُ
مَا أَحْلَى الوَصْلَ وَأَعْذَبَهُ لَولا الأَيَّامُ تُنَكِّـدُهُ
بِالبَيْنِ وَبِالْهِجْرَانِ ، فَيَا لِفُؤَادِي كَيْفَ تَجَلُّدُهُ
الحُبُّ أَعَفُّ ذَوِيهِ أَنَـا غَيْرِي بِالْبَاطِلِ يُفْسِدُهُ
في هذه القصيدة الرائعة التي هي اشهر قصائد الشاعر الحصري القيرواني والتي تناول فيها الشاعر بأسلوبه المرهف ولغته الرقيقة شؤونا شتى مما يدور عادة على لسان المحبين ويفضح اسرار نجاواهم ومكنون قلوبهم ..تكلم عن طول الليل في نداءه لليل : يا ليل الصب.. متى غده؟ أقيام الساعة موعده ؟ حواره وتساؤله هنا جاء ليوحي لنا ان هنا مع طول الليل الذي صوره ببعد يوم القيامة ...يا طول الليل على العشاق ..تكلم عن خمر الرضاب –
صاحٍ والخمر جنى فمه ..سكران اللحظ معربده ينضو من مقلته سيفا وكأن نعاسا يغمده.. السيف هنا هو سيف المقلة وجناية العين وحمرة الخد واستعطاف الحبيب وفناء المحب كل ذلك في ااطار من الشعرية الصادقة والتعبير البليغ الموحي والخيال السامي الطليق

وصف جمال الحبيبة التي ضاهت بجمالها اله الجمال فقال:

كلف بغزال ذي هيف
خوف الواشين يشرده
نصبت عيناي له شركا
في النوم فعز تصيده
وكفى عجبا اني قنص
للسرب سباني اغيده
صنم للفتنة منتصب
اهواه ولا اتعبده..

في آخر بيت صنم صح قولك في تشبيهه بالاله الذي كان يعبده الجاهليون ..يعجبه فيهواه ..ولكنه مؤمن لا يتعبد له..
الاستعطاف باتهام فيه ثناء على جمال قتل محبه ( من الحب ما قتل ) وفناء المحب يأتي في البيوت التالية وإيجاد الحل لحالته لو رق حال الحبيب له :


يَا مَنْ جَحَدَتْ عَيْنَاهُ دَمِي وَعَلَى خَدَّيْهِ تَـوَرُّدُهُ
خَدَّاكَ قَدْ اعْتَرَفَا بِدَمِي فَعَلامَ جُفُونُكَ تَجْحَدُهُ
إِنِّي لأُعِيذُكَ مِنْ قَتْلِي وَأَظُنُّكَ لا تَتَعَمَّـدُهُ
بِاللهِ هَبِ المُشْتَاقَ كَرَىً فَلَعَلَّ خَيَالَكَ يُسْعِـدُهُ
مَا ضَرَّكَ لَوْ دَاوَيْتَ ضَنَى صَبٍّ يُدْنِيكَ وَتُبْعِـدُهُ
لَمْ يُبْقِِ هَوَاكَ لَهُ رَمَقَاً فَلْيَبْكِ عَلَيْهِ عُـوَّدُهُ
وَغَدَاً يَمْضِي أَوْ بَعْدَ غَدٍ هَلْ مِنْ نَظَرٍ يَتَزَوَّدُهُ
هنا استجداء للحبيبة وحل لقضيته معها:
يَهْوَى المُشْتَاقُ لِقَاءَكُمُ وَصُرُوفُ الدَّهْرِ تُبَعِّدُهُ
مَا أَحْلَى الوَصْلَ وَأَعْذَبَهُ لَولا الأَيَّامُ تُنَكِّـدُهُ
بِالبَيْنِ وَبِالْهِجْرَانِ ، فَيَا لِفُؤَادِي كَيْفَ تَجَلُّدُهُ
الحُبُّ أَعَفُّ ذَوِيهِ أَنَـا غَيْرِي بِالْبَاطِلِ يُفْسِدُهُ

هل تعلموا بأن الحصري القيرواني مع هذا كله كان ضريرا؟
واسمه ايو الحسن عبس ين عبد الغني الحصري ولد في القيروان
عام 420 للهجرة وقضى فترة صباه وشبابه في القيروان لكنه غادرها وهو عل مشارف الثلاثين بعد ان اجاد فن الشعر وعلم القراءات ودرس الدين والشريعة وكان خرجه من القيروان بعد نكبتها التي خربتها سنة 449هـ
في اعقاب الخلاف الذي نشب بين الفاطميين والمعز بن باديس والذي ادى الى انقضاض قبائل بني هلال وبني سليم على القيروان.. فتشتت اهلوها منها وخرج ادباؤها وعلماؤها وكان خروج الحصري الى "سبته"
فاستقر بها زمانا واتصل في الاندلس بعدد من الامراء مادخا ونائلا لجوائزهم وهباتهم وعطاياهم
ثم عاد الحصري من الاندلس الى المغرب غير انه استقر في مدينة طنجه حتى كانت وفاته سنة 488هـ
قالوا عنه انه بحر براعة ورأس صناعة وزعيم جماعة وقد طرأ على الاندلس منتصف المائة الخامسه من الهجرة بعد خراب وطنه القيروان
والادب بأفق الاندلس يومئذ نافق السوق معمور الطريق فتهاداه ملوك الطوائف تهادي الريض بالنسيم وتنافسوا فيه تنافس الديار بالنس المقيم.
ولكنه فيما نقل لم يطمئن هناك فاحتمل على مضض بين زمانه وبعده عن قطره ثم اشتملت عليه مدينة طنجه بعد خلع ملوك الطوائف وتفي بها . وقد قال:
اقول له وقد حيا بكأسٍ


لها من مسك رقته ختام
أم من خديكَ تعصر ؟ قال : كلا
متى عصرت من الورد المدام*

----------


## fishawy

طالما أن الموضوع قد تجدد فلتسمح لي الأستاذة لميس بإضافة بسيطة لماتفضلت به.
تتكون قصيدة الحصري القيرواني من 99بيتاً, اشتهر على ألسنة الناس منها الأبيات الغزلية فقط وعددها 23بيتاً. 

لكن هل وضعها القيرواني كقصيدة غزل؟ 
من يقرأ القصيدة كاملة يعرف أنها لم توضع للغزل وإن كان الغزل جزء من تكوينها, وكان السبب الرئيس لتلك القصيدة هو المدح والأعتذار وبيان براءة ساحة القيرواني ممن وشوا به عند الأمير محمد بن طاهر أمير (مرسية).

ومما تجدر معرفته أن الحصري القيرواني اسم لعلمين من أعلام الأدب أحدهم هو صاحبنا والثاني هو أبو اسحاق الحصري ابراهيم بن علي بن تميم مؤلف زهر الآداب.

وأظن أنه حدث مع الأستاذة لميس خطأ طباعي في اسم صاحبنا فهو ليس (أبو الحسن عبس بن عبد الغني) بل هو (أبو الحسن علي بن عبد الغني).

قام كثير كما تفضلت الأستاذة بمعارضه (ياليل الصب) ولدي جمع يصل إلى 110(مائة وعشر) شاعر قاموا بمعارضتها. وممن عارضها بمصر ولكنه لم يشتهر الشاعر اسماعيل صبري, فلقد قضت قصيدة أمير الشعراء على الباقين وخاصة بعد أن غناها محمد عبد الوهاب.

أما إعراب كلمة الصب فلها ثلاثة أوجه , والعلماء تكلموا فيها بتفصيل يطول نقله هنا. بفتح لام (ليل)وكسر باء (الصب), والثاني بضم لام (ليل) وضم باء (الصب), والثالث بضم لام (ليل) وكسر باء (الصب)
أرجو ألا أكن قد سببت أي إزعاج بمداخلتي تلك.

----------


## الشاطر حسن

موضوع يفوق الوصف جمالا 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## لميس الامام

fishway عزيزي

اشكر لك هذه المداخلة الرائعة مما اثرى مشاركتي 

بارك الله فيك ولا ازعاج البتة بل تبادل ثقافي موجب..

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير

لميس الامام

----------


## لميس الامام

الشاطر حســـن

مشاركتك اسعدتني وشكر بالغ لتقديرك المميز

مع خالص الشكر والتقدير

لميس الامام

----------


## TAMARA KALED

*اختيار الموضوع أراه موفق جداً... و تناول الكاتبة للقصيدة  رائع و أسلوب جميل جداً راق لي كثيراً..

أُحييكِ أُستاذة لميس ... تحيتي و تقديري* ..

----------


## لميس الامام

كل الشكر والتقدير لك يا تامر على مرورك وتذوقك لهذا العمل الادبي

تقبل تحياتي وتقديري

لميس الامام

----------

